# Chimney and Blast Pipe Proportions



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

For info on this I have found several references to Henry Greenly's book, "The Model Locomotive: Its Design and Construction..." Through a Google search the book is available digitally online, thanks to Google's project to make the books of major libraries available digitally online (under terms of copyright expired, or rights granted). It is in .pdf format, file 7.2mb; you can also download the .pdf file. 

The first mention of "Chimney and Blast Pipe Proportions..." is on pg 60-61. 

If the below link does not work for you do a Google search on "Henry 
Greenly's Model Locomotives". The first listing will be a link to the 
digital book. 

This is the a link to the book's summary page: 
http://books.google.com/books?id=h09DAAAAIAAJ


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 05/26/2008 10:25 AM
For info on this I have found several references to Henry Greenly's book, "The Model Locomotive: Its Design and Construction..." Through a Google search the book is available digitally online, thanks to Google's project to make the books of major libraries available digitally online (under terms of copyright expired, or rights granted). It is in .pdf format, file 7.2mb; you can also download the .pdf file. 
The first mention of "Chimney and Blast Pipe Proportions..." is on pg 60-61. 
If the below link does not work for you do a Google search on "Henry 
Greenly's Model Locomotives". The first listing will be a link to the 
digital book. 
This is the a link to the book's summary page: 
http://books.google.com/books?id=h09DAAAAIAAJ 




Could you post a link? I did a search and could find lots of places selling the book but nothing in pdf. 
Regards, 
Gerald


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Great find! 

Gerald, 

Copy and paste the link to the summary page that Chris provided. You'll find a button to download the .pdf version. 

Steve


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a bit of HTML so here is the direct link: The Model Locomotive 




Cheers


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a big deal. One of the problems with the GS4 was that the blast pipe diameter was too wide. The pressure deficit or draft goes as the square of the velocity, not the volume


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not posted here in some time because of the pedantic attacks that I and some of my friends were subjected to. This behavior seems to have ceased, so I will try again. 

For a really good treatise on stack dimensions, *try this link*. 

Torry


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Having read that book several times cover to cover, I have to say it is a great resource. That link is priceless. The only problem is when he uses materials such as asbestos packing which is no longer viable, or safe! Thanks for the link. 





PS: no problem Chis, just basic HTML. Here is a link to the code if you want it, takes some practice at first but don't worry, it easy to do: HTML A Tag


----------



## bahnfan62 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

i checked the summary page from top to bottom but could not find any info or button to the .PDF version of the book. Can you please give us some more info on how to find the pdf file? That would be very nice... 
Thanks in adance elk


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

bahnfan62: 

Near top of summary page to left of title are two tabs: "Summary ..." and "Read..."  Select the Read tab and it will bring up the .pdf file online real time. Download link is on the right panel.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you here Torry


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the right buttons and it downloads. 
I get a cover page and 292 blanks pages , is this what people call 'light reading?" 

Harvey C.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey, 

Sorry to read that you're having difficulties. The file is 7.2 Mb, so will take some time to download. Do you have a high speed internet connection? I had no trouble when downloading it at my office where there is a high speed connection. May be it's timing out on you if you're trying to download it at home. 

Steve


----------



## asiangeo (Jan 5, 2008)

Unfortunately it seems like the downloadable version may only be available to US internet users. From Australia, we just get the summary, no tab to read. 

Chris Lee


----------



## bahnfan62 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi , 

that seems to be right. I tried to download the file here from Germany and it wouldn 't let me do that. Sadly the download menu is missing for this and all other H. Greenly books. May be someone knows why? 
all the best elk


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be a copyright issue? I've heard Europe has stricter intellectual property laws than the U.S. Not sure about Australia.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It dosen't work in Canada either.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

How about if you cut and paste this link? 

http://books.google.com/books?id=h0...ast+pipe&source=gbs_search_r&cad=1_1#PPA58,M1 

redbeard AKA Larry SA#1956


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

That still dosen't seem to work.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

When trying to access this in the Uk, it says this- 

Why can't I read the entire book? 

Many of the books in Google Book Search come from authors and publishers who participate in our Partner Program. For these books, our partners decide how much of the book is browsable -- anywhere from a few sample pages to the whole book. 
For books that enter Book Search through the Library Project, what you see depends on the book's copyright status. We respect copyright law and the tremendous creative effort authors put into their work. If the book is in the public domain and therefore out of copyright, you can page through the entire book and even download it and read it offline. But if the book is under copyright, and the publisher or author is not part of the Partner Program, we only show basic information about the book, similar to a card catalog, and, in some cases, a few snippets -- sentences of your search terms in context. The aim of Google Book Search is to help you discover books and learn where to buy or borrow them, not read them online from start to finish. It's like going to a bookstore and browsing - with a Google twist. 

So that's why.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

The copyright is 1904 for this book. This is the notice from Google on the first page of the downloaded copy:



"This is a digital copy of a book that was preserved for generations on library shelves before it was carefully scanned by Google as part of a project 
to make the world’s books discoverable online.


It has survived long enough for the copyright to expire and the book to enter the public domain. A public domain book is one that was never subject 
to copyright or whose legal copyright term has expired. Whether a book is in the public domain may vary country to country. Public domain books 
are our gateways to the past, representing a wealth of history, culture and knowledge that’s often difficult to discover.


Marks, notations and other marginalia present in the original volume will appear in this file - a reminder of this book’s long journey from the 
publisher to a library and finally to you. 


Usage guidelines

Google is proud to partner with libraries to digitize public domain materials and make them widely accessible. Public domain books belong to the 
public and we are merely their custodians. Nevertheless, this work is expensive, so in order to keep providing this resource, we have taken steps to 
prevent abuse by commercial parties, including placing technical restrictions on automated querying.


We also ask that you:

+ Make non-commercial use of the files We designed Google Book Search for use by individuals, and we request that you use these files for 
personal, non-commercial purposes.

+ Refrain from automated querying Do not send automated queries of any sort to Google’s system: If you are conducting research on machine 
translation, optical character recognition or other areas where access to a large amount of text is helpful, please contact us. We encourage the 
use of public domain materials for these purposes and may be able to help.

+ Maintain attribution The Google “watermark” you see on each file is essential for informing people about this project and helping them find 
additional materials through Google Book Search. Please do not remove it.

+ Keep it legal Whatever your use, remember that you are responsible for ensuring that what you are doing is legal. Do not assume that just 
because we believe a book is in the public domain for users in the United States, that the work is also in the public domain for users in other 
countries. Whether a book is still in copyright varies from country to country, and we can’t offer guidance on whether any specific use of 
any specific book is allowed. Please do not assume that a book’s appearance in Google Book Search means it can be used in any manner 
anywhere in the world. Copyright infringement liability can be quite severe.


About Google Book Search

Google’s mission is to organize the world’s information and to make it universally accessible and useful. Google Book Search helps readers 
discover the world’s books while helping authors and publishers reach new audiences. You can search through the full text of this book on the web 
at http://books.google.com/"




From the Internet, re: Copyright Duration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright 

(You can google on "US copyright Length" for a number of links to such websites as, U.S. Copyright Office. The Wikpedia and other links address international copyright law; unilateral and multilateral agreements.) 



"Copyright subsists for a variety of lengths in different jurisdictions. The length of the term can depend on several factors, including the type of work (e.g. musical composition, novel), whether the work has been published or not, and whether the work was created by an individual or a corporation. In most of the world, the default length of copyright is the life of the author plus either 50 or 70 years. In the United States, the term for most existing works is a fixed number of years after the date of creation or publication. Under most countries' laws, copyrights expire at the end of the calendar year in question.

.

.

.

In the United States, all books and other works published before 1923 have expired copyrights and are in the public domain. In addition, works published before 1964 that did not have their copyrights renewed 28 years after first publication year also are in the public domain, except that books originally published outside the US by non-Americans are exempt from this requirement, if they are still under copyright in their home country (see How Can I Tell Whether a Copyright Was Renewed for more details).



In 1998 the length of a copyright in the United States was increased by 20 years under the The Copyright Term Extension Act. This legislation was strongly promoted by corporations which had valuable copyrights which otherwise would have expired, and has been the subject of substantial criticism on this point."



end.


----------

